# CDA Milan 13 dicembre 2016.



## admin (13 Dicembre 2016)

E' iniziato il CDA del Milan in un clima abbastanza "dittatoriale". Sono consentite solamente domande sui punti all'ordine del giorno (ovvero, nulla o quasi). Non si parlerà nè di cinesi, nè di cessione del club nè di caparra.


*La Scala chiede news sulla trattativa con i cinesi e su chi siano i cinesi. Assemblea sospesa per preparare l'eventuale risposta.
**
La Scala contro Suma e Ruiu. Quest'ultimo definito come un cabarettista.
**
Il dittatore Galliani a La Scala:"Non rispondo. Domande non pertinenti all'ordine del giorno. Qui non si parla di argomenti mediatici. Questione chiusa".*


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2016)

In effetti non c'è niente di importante di cui discutere no?


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2016)

*La Scala chiede news sulla trattativa con i cinesi e su chi siano i cinesi. Assemblea sospesa per preparare l'eventuale risposta.*


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Scala chiede news sulla trattativa con i cinesi e su chi siano i cinesi. Assemblea sospesa per preparare l'eventuale risposta.*



Ahahahahahhahahahahahahaha


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Dicembre 2016)

.


----------



## sballotello (13 Dicembre 2016)

10
Domande... Vediamo la micro inutile risposta che riceverà


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2016)

*La Scala contro Suma e Ruiu. Quest'ultimo definito come un cabarettista.*


----------



## Hellscream (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Scala chiede news sulla trattativa con i cinesi e su chi siano i cinesi. Assemblea sospesa per preparare l'eventuale risposta.*



A Topfogna ne hanno parlato RIDENDO (!!) definendo La Scala come un personaggio singolare, pittoresco e patetico...


----------



## alcyppa (13 Dicembre 2016)

Succederà come l'ultima volta per cui Galliani sparirà per un paio d'ore, tornerà, caccerà un rutto e non dirà nulla?


----------



## martinmilan (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Scala contro Suma e Ruiu. Quest'ultimo definito come un cabarettista.*



Trppa pubblicità al cabarettista...lui cerca quella..


----------



## Black (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Scala chiede news sulla trattativa con i cinesi e su chi siano i cinesi. Assemblea sospesa per preparare l'eventuale risposta.*



assemblea sospesa? quindi se devono preparare la risposta vuol dire che nemmeno loro hanno chiara la situazione. Scandaloso!!


----------



## hiei87 (13 Dicembre 2016)

Le comiche. Ogni giorno è peggiore del precedente.


----------



## martinmilan (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Scala chiede news sulla trattativa con i cinesi e su chi siano i cinesi. Assemblea sospesa per preparare l'eventuale risposta.*


ahaah vediamo che presa per il sedere...scomemtto che Galliani sparirà per un ora.


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2016)

In tutto questo, ovviamente, c'è sempre e solo Il Gallo nei panni del Re dittatore. 

E chi lo abbatte questo?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> In tutto questo, ovviamente, c'è sempre e solo Il Gallo nei panni del Re dittatore.
> 
> E chi lo abbatte questo?



Sto qua arriverà a 100 anni e ancora sarà dirigente del Milan.


----------



## Butcher (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Scala chiede news sulla trattativa con i cinesi e su chi siano i cinesi. Assemblea sospesa per preparare l'eventuale risposta.*



Sta andando in giro per i ristoranti a chiedere aiuto


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sto qua arriverà a 100 anni e ancora sarà dirigente del Milan.



Probabilmente, presidente.


----------



## wfiesso (13 Dicembre 2016)

Il 13 dicembre da giorno della rinascita sta diventando il giorno della fine di tutto. Se non vendono oggi siamo sul.viale del fallimento sportivo in primissimi, ma non manca molto neanche a fallire definitivamente


----------



## Igniorante (13 Dicembre 2016)

A parte il fatto che La Scala è un grande e fa benissimo ad infierire, e i momenti in cui parla sono gli unici per cui valga la pena sentire i resoconti di questi CdA, quanto può essere patetica una società che sospende la seduta per preparare le risposte? 
Qui la situazione è gravissima...


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2016)

up


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Scala chiede news sulla trattativa con i cinesi e su chi siano i cinesi. Assemblea sospesa per preparare l'eventuale risposta.*


Mah..... le comiche ....


----------



## wfiesso (13 Dicembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> A parte il fatto che La Scala è un grande e fa benissimo ad infierire, e i momenti in cui parla sono gli unici per cui valga la pena sentire i resoconti di questi CdA, quanto può essere patetica una società che sospende la seduta per preparare le risposte?
> Qui la situazione è gravissima...



Non è patetica, c'è solo tanto marcio sotto che noi non possiamo immaginarlo neanche nei nostri peggiori incubi


----------



## Casnop (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Scala chiede news sulla trattativa con i cinesi e su chi siano i cinesi. Assemblea sospesa per preparare l'eventuale risposta.*


Galliani è l'AD del Milan, la risposta a quella domanda la possono dare solo Fininvest e SES. Sta per arrivare.


----------



## Black (13 Dicembre 2016)

comunque ho letto le 10 domande poste da La Scala. Alcune sono veramente "scomode" per Fininvest e se questi avranno il coraggio di rispondere avremo chiare molte cose. Ma tanto non succederà mai si nasconderanno dietro dichiarazioni che non dicono nulla.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Dicembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Galliani è l'AD del Milan, la risposta a quella domanda la possono dare solo Fininvest e SES. Sta per arrivare.



con tutto il riseptto, questo è l'argomento del giorno, l'AD dovrebbe già essere informato sulla vicenda non dovrebbe correre a telefonare a non si sa chi..
Senza contare che rappresentanti di SES e Finevest avrebbero già dovuto essere presenti..

direi che possiamo smettere di voler dipingere un quadro idilliaco o quanto meno normale..

qui pare di stare su scherzi a parte


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Scala chiede news sulla trattativa con i cinesi e su chi siano i cinesi. Assemblea sospesa per preparare l'eventuale risposta.*


Prima di due ore il condor non torna; poi, quando tornerà, arronzerà La Scala e scioglierà la seduta.


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2016)

*Il dittatore Galliani a La Scala:"Non rispondo. Domande non pertinenti all'ordine del giorno. Qui non si parla di argomenti mediatici. Questione chiusa".*


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' iniziato il CDA del Milan in un clima abbastanza "dittatoriale". Sono consentite solamente domande sui punti all'ordine del giorno (ovvero, nulla o quasi). Non si parlerà nè di cinesi, nè di cessione del club nè di caparra.
> 
> 
> *La Scala chiede news sulla trattativa con i cinesi e su chi siano i cinesi. Assemblea sospesa per preparare l'eventuale risposta.
> ...



.


----------



## martinmilan (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il dittatore Galliani a La Scala:"Non rispondo. Domande non pertinenti all'ordine del giorno. Qui non si parla di argomenti mediatici. Questione chiusa".*



ahahahaha ma razza di risposta è???? ma crede che siano tutti scemi?


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2016)

*Assemblea finita*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il dittatore Galliani a La Scala:"Non rispondo. Domande non pertinenti all'ordine del giorno. Qui non si parla di argomenti mediatici. Questione chiusa".*



ahahhaha, allora che cavolo ha sospeso l'assemblea a fare???

Mamma mia che pagliaccio


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il dittatore Galliani a La Scala:"Non rispondo. Domande non pertinenti all'ordine del giorno. Qui non si parla di argomenti mediatici. Questione chiusa".*



hahahaha


----------



## malos (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il dittatore Galliani a La Scala:"Non rispondo. Domande non pertinenti all'ordine del giorno. Qui non si parla di argomenti mediatici. Questione chiusa".*



Argomenti mediatici? Ma vergognati lurida serpe, Mussolini in confronto a te era un pivellino.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il dittatore Galliani a La Scala:"Non rispondo. Domande non pertinenti all'ordine del giorno. Qui non si parla di argomenti mediatici. Questione chiusa".*


No.. ma veramente arrestatelo e buttate la chiave... questo ne ha mafia addosso... mamma che schifo ..


----------



## wfiesso (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Assemblea finita*



Immagino le risposte esaurienti che ha avuto la scala


----------



## 666psycho (13 Dicembre 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Succederà come l'ultima volta per cui Galliani sparirà per un paio d'ore, tornerà, caccerà un rutto e non dirà nulla?



mi hai fatto morire...


----------



## wfiesso (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il dittatore Galliani a La Scala:"Non rispondo. Domande non pertinenti all'ordine del giorno. Qui non si parla di argomenti mediatici. Questione chiusa".*



.


----------



## malos (13 Dicembre 2016)

Madonna santa in confronto la Corea del Nord è un paradiso libertario.


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2016)

Quindi ha ammesso che la cessione è tutta una roba mediatica e che di vero non c'è nulla?


----------



## wfiesso (13 Dicembre 2016)

.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quindi ha ammesso che la cessione è tutta una roba mediatica e che di vero non c'è nulla?



a logica, avrebbe proprio detto che la cessione è una cosa mediatica...mah...brividi


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quindi ha ammesso che la cessione è tutta una roba mediatica e che di vero non c'è nulla?


Sembra proprio... 
ma quanti c... di magagni ha in piedi sto essere lurido... 
Ma quando c... lo arrestano?


----------



## Lo Gnu (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il dittatore Galliani a La Scala:"Non rispondo. Domande non pertinenti all'ordine del giorno. Qui non si parla di argomenti mediatici. Questione chiusa".*



Questo farebbe perdere la pazienza a chiunque, immagino La Scala come stia schiumando dalla rabbia. Ma che razza di assemblea è questa? Quali domande allora dovrebbero essere all'ordine del giorno? 

Comunque La Scala è il portavoce del tifoso Milanista, l'unico che da anni (anche prima della trattativa coi cinesi), insieme all'altro eroe Gatti, pone domande legittime a Galliani.

Tra l'altro, non so sia vero, ma ho letto sui social che avrebbe definito Suma come "manifestamente inferiore"  

La Scala, ti voglio bene.


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' iniziato il CDA del Milan in un clima abbastanza "dittatoriale". Sono consentite solamente domande sui punti all'ordine del giorno (ovvero, nulla o quasi). Non si parlerà nè di cinesi, nè di cessione del club nè di caparra.
> 
> 
> *La Scala chiede news sulla trattativa con i cinesi e su chi siano i cinesi. Assemblea sospesa per preparare l'eventuale risposta.
> ...



.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quindi ha ammesso che la cessione è tutta una roba mediatica e che di vero non c'è nulla?



Credo si riferisse a Suma e Ruiu.....


----------



## wfiesso (13 Dicembre 2016)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Questo farebbe perdere la pazienza a chiunque, immagino La Scala come stia schiumando dalla rabbia. Ma che razza di assemblea è questa? Quali domande allora dovrebbero essere all'ordine del giorno?
> 
> Comunque La Scala è il portavoce del tifoso Milanista, l'unico che da anni (anche prima della trattativa coi cinesi), insieme all'altro eroe Gatti, pone domande legittime a Galliani.
> 
> ...



Portavoce si, ma finché le risposte saranno queste è come pulirsi il didietro con i coriandoli


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' iniziato il CDA del Milan in un clima abbastanza "dittatoriale". Sono consentite solamente domande sui punti all'ordine del giorno (ovvero, nulla o quasi). Non si parlerà nè di cinesi, nè di cessione del club nè di caparra.
> 
> 
> *La Scala chiede news sulla trattativa con i cinesi e su chi siano i cinesi. Assemblea sospesa per preparare l'eventuale risposta.
> ...



.


----------



## malos (13 Dicembre 2016)

I 200 li avrà versati Galliani...con le sue polpette li avrà fatti in poco più di qualche annetto.

Ci ha comprati il condor


----------



## Lo Gnu (13 Dicembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Portavoce si, ma finché le risposte saranno queste è come pulirsi il didietro con i coriandoli



Purtroppo non posso darti torto.


----------



## wfiesso (13 Dicembre 2016)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non posso darti torto.



Non incolpo lui eh, ci prova e ci mette la faccia, ma i risultati sono pessimi...


----------



## de sica (13 Dicembre 2016)

A me dà soddisfazione che abbia messo alla berlina ruiu e sumaro. Due elementi sottosviluppati, il primo sopratutto andrebbe preso a legnate


----------



## Reblanck (13 Dicembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Galliani è l'AD del Milan, la risposta a quella domanda la possono dare solo Fininvest e SES. Sta per arrivare.



Si tu aspetta.


----------



## Casnop (13 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> con tutto il riseptto, questo è l'argomento del giorno, l'AD dovrebbe già essere informato sulla vicenda non dovrebbe correre a telefonare a non si sa chi..
> Senza contare che rappresentanti di SES e Finevest avrebbero già dovuto essere presenti..
> 
> direi che possiamo smettere di voler dipingere un quadro idilliaco o quanto meno normale..
> ...


La risposta arriverà da un comunicato congiunto di SES, che dichiara di aver versato dei soldi, e Fininvest, che dichiara che quei soldi li ha presi. Le comunicazioni di questo tipo non sono quadri idilliaci, ma obblighi di disclosure per società quotate in borsa o controllanti società quotate in borsa, secondo le normative di borsa nei sei continenti del pianeta. La presenza di SES in assemblea dei soci, anch'essa regolata da legge, è inammissibile: SES non è socio del Milan. Scherzi a Parte è una fortunata trasmissione televisiva.


----------



## Casnop (13 Dicembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Si tu aspetta.


Ok.


----------



## Reblanck (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Scala chiede news sulla trattativa con i cinesi e su chi siano i cinesi. Assemblea sospesa per preparare l'eventuale risposta.*



Mi basta questo.

Adesso ci pensano e poi ce lo dicono a marzo quando la trattativa salterà.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Dicembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La risposta arriverà da un comunicato congiunto di SES, che dichiara di aver versato dei soldi, e Fininvest, che dichiara che quei soldi li ha presi. Le comunicazioni di questo tipo non sono quadri idilliaci, ma obblighi di disclosure per società quotate in borsa o controllanti società quotate in borsa, secondo le normative di borsa nei sei continenti del pianeta. La presenza di SES in assemblea dei soci, anch'essa regolata da legge, è inammissibile: SES non è socio del Milan. Scherzi a Parte è una fortunata trasmissione televisiva.



Quindi secondo te è del tutto normale che si convochi un CDA (che doveva essere in origine convocato per congedare gli attuali amministratori e provvedere a formare la nuova squadra col passaggio di proprietà) e l'amministratore delegato non sappia dare una risposta in merito alla domanda più ovvia che ci sia ma debba prendere tempo per consultarsi su cosa rispondere..
Quanto meno è mancanza di organizzazione..

Non voglio dire sia saltato tutto, ma sulla comunicazione sti cinesi stanno floppando di brutto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il dittatore Galliani a La Scala:"Non rispondo. Domande non pertinenti all'ordine del giorno. Qui non si parla di argomenti mediatici. Questione chiusa".*



C'è più democrazia in Corea del Nord.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il dittatore Galliani a La Scala:"Non rispondo. Domande non pertinenti all'ordine del giorno. Qui non si parla di argomenti mediatici. Questione chiusa".*



No ma cos'è uno scherzo?
L'ordine del giorno qual'era, discutere il menu di capodanno da giannino?

Se ne andassero a fare in cubo tutti....


----------



## Gekyn (13 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo te è del tutto normale che si convochi un CDA (che doveva essere in origine convocato per congedare gli attuali amministratori e provvedere a formare la nuova squadra col passaggio di proprietà) e l'amministratore delegato non sappia dare una risposta in merito alla domanda più ovvia che ci sia ma debba prendere tempo per consultarsi su cosa rispondere..
> Quanto meno è mancanza di organizzazione..
> 
> Non voglio dire sia saltato tutto, ma sulla comunicazione sti cinesi stanno floppando di brutto



Che c'entrano i cinesi con il CDA del Milan?


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Assemblea finita*



40 minuti di CDA di cui 30 passati in bagno per poi non rispondere..

Se non è una farsa ditemi che cosa l'hanno convocata a fare sta pagliacciata..


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Dicembre 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Che c'entrano i cinesi con il CDA del Milan?



Era stato convocato in origine per la cessione eh....cosa centreranno mai....


----------



## Gekyn (13 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Era stato convocato in origine per la cessione eh....cosa centreranno mai....



E' stato convocato per il cambio del direttivo in caso di Cessione, questa non è avvenuta come da comunicati ufficiali, ragion per cui il CDA non aveva più senso, ma ormai era stato convocato e questo è il risultato...cioè il NULLA e non potevamo pretendere altro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Dicembre 2016)

Galliani è davvero l'ultimo dei vermi


----------



## Hellscream (13 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il dittatore Galliani a La Scala:"Non rispondo. Domande non pertinenti all'ordine del giorno. Qui non si parla di argomenti mediatici. Questione chiusa".*



Poi ti vengono a dire pure che la violenza fisica è da condannare sempre...


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2016)

ma quanto fa schifo Galliani ?


----------



## InsideTheFire (13 Dicembre 2016)

Ribadisco il mio appoggio all'avv. La Scala per tutte le sue dichiarazioni degli ultimi tempi...questa ad oggi è solo ľultima di tante manifestazioni che rispecchiano ľidea che la maggior parte di noi del forum ha sull'attuale proprietà...se dovessi scegliere di essere rappresentato da lui o dalla coppia di topcalcio....beh non facciamo mica cabaret...


----------



## sballotello (13 Dicembre 2016)

InsideTheFire ha scritto:


> Ribadisco il mio appoggio all'avv. La Scala per tutte le sue dichiarazioni degli ultimi tempi...questa ad oggi è solo ľultima di tante manifestazioni che rispecchiano ľidea che la maggior parte di noi del forum ha sull'attuale proprietà...se dovessi scegliere di essere rappresentato da lui o dalla coppia di topcalcio....beh non facciamo mica cabaret...



.


----------



## Henry (13 Dicembre 2016)

_Pienamente condivisibili le dichiarazioni finali di La Scala e assolutamente legittime le sue articolate domande_. In particolare era doveroso rispondere da parte di Galliani su un punto preciso che riguarda direttamente una situazione giuridica soggettiva inerente la società AC Milan spa: la questione dei 350 milioni che secondo il comunicato della Fininvest gli acquirenti si sarebbero impegnati giuridicamente a versare nel Milan (le formule possono essere varie, La Scala ha pensato al *contratto a favore di terzo*, che a me pare un po' problematico, ma si poteva pensare a strumenti più sofisticati come ad esempio una clausola di *reverse earnout*, che spiegherò dopo. La Scala aveva diritto di ottenere risposta su un punto preciso, ovvero se la società come terzo beneficiario, nel caso si tratti appunto di contratto a favore di terzo, abbia formalmente agito per cristallizzare a proprio favore questo eventuale diritto di credito. Rifugiarsi dietro scuse di confidenzialità è ridicolo perché la mediatizzazione di tutta la vicenda è stata fatta proprio da Fininvest, che andava giustamente stanata in una sede ufficiale per verificare il fondamento del sospetto che molti hanno circa la natura propagandistica e inveritiera di almeno alcune delle dichiarazioni ufficiali che provengono dalle parti. Se per fare bello il vecchio Silvio senti il bisogno di scrivere in un comunicato che i compratori si sono impegnati a fare una certa cosa a favore del Milan, sarà pure diritto di un piccolo azionista in rappresentanza dei tifosi di sapere di quale impegno si tratta, se è vero che è vincolante o se si tratta di un semplice proclama senza effetti pratici per finalità puramente pubblicitarie, non vi pare?

PS
La clausola che ho citato prima consiste in questo: si scrive nel contratto di vendita che il prezzo dell'equity non è 520 ma 870, ma si stabilisce che i primi 520 vanno pagati al closing, mentre i restanti 350 vengono meno e si devono detrarre dal prezzo finale se nei 3 anni successivi al closing gli acquirenti hanno effettivamente versato a fondo perduto nella società acquistata la medesima cifra di 350 milioni, in tal caso, verificatosi l'evento, il venditore dà atto al compratore che nulla è più dovuto, in caso contrario reclama la tranche finale di 350. Si tratterebbe chiaramente di un uso strumentale di una clausola nata per finalità economicamente diverse, adattandola ad un caso come il nostro, dove il venditore vuole cautelarsi e in qualche modo incentivare il compratore a mettere soldi nella società target. Nella normale prassi degli affari queste clausole sono piuttosto rare e servono a facilitare un accordo sul prezzo quando le parti discordano sul fatto che nei primi anni dopo il trasferimento la target faccia perdite oppure no e se sì sul loro ammontare: se i nuovi proprietari vanno incontro a perdite superiori a una certa soglia le scalano dal prezzo di vendita e non pagano la rata residua. Più comune è l'earnout diretto, dove il prezzo è sempre in parte variabile, ma il meccanismo funziona al contrario, ovvero: se nei primi 3 anni la società venduta raggiunge risultati economici superiori a una certa soglia il compratore deve riconoscere al venditore una ulteriore somma, che si va ad aggiungere al prezzo originariamente stabilito e già integralmente pagato. Ovvio che esistano dei meccanismi atti a consentire al venditore di avere una qualche voce in capitolo e di controllare la gestione della società venduta durante il lasso di tempo interessato da questo tipo di accordi, per evitare di essere buggerato da improvvisi e maliziosi mutamenti della politica aziendale in materia di investimenti e di regole di accounting, cosa che confligge con la credenza popolare secondo cui il "vecchio proprietario non può condizionare per nulla la politica dei nuovi proprietari", in realtà spesso i contratti prevedono questo e altro, naturalmente solo per un limitato numero di anni


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Dicembre 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> E' stato convocato per il cambio del direttivo in caso di Cessione, questa non è avvenuta come da comunicati ufficiali, ragion per cui il CDA non aveva più senso, ma ormai era stato convocato e questo è il risultato...cioè il NULLA e non potevamo pretendere altro.



E allora potevano annullarlo..
Davvero non capisco come si possano difendere ancora questi pagliacci..


----------



## IronJaguar (13 Dicembre 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> _Pienamente condivisibili le dichiarazioni finali di La Scala e assolutamente legittime le sue articolate domande_. In particolare era doveroso rispondere da parte di Galliani su un punto preciso che riguarda direttamente una situazione giuridica soggettiva inerente la società AC Milan spa: la questione dei 350 milioni che secondo il comunicato della Fininvest gli acquirenti si sarebbero impegnati giuridicamente a versare nel Milan (le formule possono essere varie, La Scala ha pensato al *contratto a favore di terzo*, che a me pare un po' problematico, ma si poteva pensare a strumenti più sofisticati come ad esempio una clausola di *reverse earnout*, che spiegherò dopo. La Scala aveva diritto di ottenere risposta su un punto preciso, ovvero se la società come terzo beneficiario, nel caso si tratti appunto di contratto a favore di terzo, abbia formalmente agito per cristallizzare a proprio favore questo eventuale diritto di credito. Rifugiarsi dietro scuse di confidenzialità è ridicolo perché la mediatizzazione di tutta la vicenda è stata fatta proprio da Fininvest, che andava giustamente stanata in una sede ufficiale per verificare il fondamento del sospetto che molti hanno circa la natura propagandistica e inveritiera di almeno alcune delle dichiarazioni ufficiali che provengono dalle parti. Se per fare bello il vecchio Silvio senti il bisogno di scrivere in un comunicato che i compratori si sono impegnati a fare una certa cosa a favore del Milan, sarà pure diritto di un piccolo azionista in rappresentanza dei tifosi di sapere di quale impegno si tratta, se è vero che è vincolante o se si tratta di un semplice proclama senza effetti pratici per finalità puramente pubblicitarie, non vi pare?
> 
> PS
> La clausola che ho citato prima consiste in questo: si scrive nel contratto di vendita che il prezzo dell'equity non è 520 ma 870, ma si stabilisce che i primi 520 vanno pagati al closing, mentre i restanti 350 vengono meno e si devono detrarre dal prezzo finale se nei 3 anni successivi al closing gli acquirenti hanno effettivamente versato a fondo perduto nella società acquistata la medesima cifra di 350 milioni, in tal caso, verificatosi l'evento, il venditore dà atto al compratore che nulla è più dovuto, in caso contrario reclama la tranche finale di 350. Si tratterebbe chiaramente di un uso strumentale di una clausola nata per finalità economicamente diverse, adattandola ad un caso come il nostro, dove il venditore vuole cautelarsi e in qualche modo incentivare il compratore a mettere soldi nella società target. Nella normale prassi degli affari queste clausole sono piuttosto rare e servono a facilitare un accordo sul prezzo quando le parti discordano sul fatto che nei primi anni dopo il trasferimento la target faccia perdite oppure no e se sì sul loro ammontare: se i nuovi proprietari vanno incontro a perdite superiori a una certa soglia le scalano dal prezzo di vendita e non pagano la rata residua. Più comune è l'earnout diretto, dove il prezzo è sempre in parte variabile, ma il meccanismo funziona al contrario, ovvero: se nei primi 3 anni la società venduta raggiunge risultati economici superiori a una certa soglia il compratore deve riconoscere al venditore una ulteriore somma, che si va ad aggiungere al prezzo originariamente stabilito e già integralmente pagato. Ovvio che esistano dei meccanismi atti a consentire al venditore di avere una qualche voce in capitolo e di controllare la gestione della società venduta durante il lasso di tempo interessato da questo tipo di accordi, per evitare di essere buggerato da improvvisi e maliziosi mutamenti della politica aziendale in materia di investimenti e di regole di accounting, cosa che confligge con la credenza popolare secondo cui il "vecchio proprietario non può condizionare per nulla la politica dei nuovi proprietari", in realtà spesso i contratti prevedono questo e altro, naturalmente solo per un limitato numero di anni



Perfetto come sempre Henry.

Il silenzio ai giusti quesiti di La Scala (alcuni capisco che non avebbero comunque avuto risposta ma altri era doveroso approfondirli) è assordante oltre che vergognoso.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (13 Dicembre 2016)

Grazie [MENTION=2513]Henry[/MENTION] per l'ennesima ''semplificazione''
Parere personale e privo di riscontri...l'impegno dei Cinesi ad investire una determinata cifra nel Milan è l'ennesimo pavoneggiamento di Berlusconi che ovviamente sta lasciando il club in mani sicure...mi sarei stupito del contrario...
Se però metti insieme le sue dichiarazioni ti rendi subito conto che siamo di fronte all'ennesima ''berlusconata''...un giorno è tutto apposto...il giorno dopo ''vedremo''...il giorno dopo ancora si tiene il Milan...insomma...chi vivrà vedrà


----------



## Igniorante (13 Dicembre 2016)

Oltre a ringraziare [MENTION=2513]Henry[/MENTION] per l'accuratissimo post, concordo nel dire che le parole di Berlusconi sembrano sempre di più l'ennesima balla propinata ai tifosi... Anche perché è difficile credere alla possibilità di spendere centinaia di mln, se poi i fatti dicono che il mercato sarà autofinanziato e quindi misero... D'altronde non ci si poteva aspettare nulla di meno da uno che in campagna elettorale ha detto nel giro di una settimana tutto e il contrario di tutto


----------



## Snake (13 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Dicembre 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


>



Beh, naturalmente tra tutti i problemi che abbiamo tra closing, mercato di gennaio bloccato a causa del ritardo sulla cessione del Milan ecc...la cosa principale su cui soffermarsi e che si preoccuapano di ribattere e' che Ruiu sia stato attaccato ingiustamente (?) tempo fa. Ok.


----------



## Lo Gnu (13 Dicembre 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


>



Ridicolissimo Donati.

Proprio perché da tempo Ruiu solleva dubbi sulla trattativa, avrebbe dovuto votare contro il silenzio di Fininvest (se fosse stato coerente) e porre qualche domanda come quelle legittime che La Scala ha posto in sede di Assemblea. Poi è facile fare il leone da tastiera su Twitter e la Domenica gridare "e chi ce l'ha portato".


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Dicembre 2016)

A me non interessa francamente se questo La Scala voglia farsi o meno pubblicità. Interessa però il fatto che sia l'unico in questi CDA
a dire ciò che pensano i tifosi del Milan. La cosa grave di questa intervista è la totale mancanza di rispetto del giornalista di QSVS che tratta La Scala come se fosse un *******. Se a me uno in faccia fa quei gesti mentre mi pone delle domande, lo mando all'ospedale.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Dicembre 2016)

mamma mia, Donati e Ruiu, il peggio del peggio...


----------



## martinmilan (13 Dicembre 2016)

Donati davvero poco intelligente...accusa la Scala di aver mancato di rispetto a Ruio quando è stato proprio quest 'ultimo a sfotterlo per primo sui social...questi di QSVS si sentono chissachè ma dovrebbero ricordarli che sono un gruppo di vecchietti isterici e giornalisti da salottino...alla fine di tutta questa vicenda faranno una figura pessima.
Il colmo però è che Ruio che sostiene che sia tutto un riciclaggio e che le caparre siano finte, sia socio del Milan e venga ospitato a Milan Channel.
Questo fa capire quanto Fininvest sia distaccata e disinteressata a tutte le vicende che orbitano attorno al Milan.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Dicembre 2016)

Tutta pubblicità a Ruiu, personaggio a cui non interessa il Milan ma solo la visibilità.

Fossi stato in La Scala avrei pernacchiato e mi sarei allontanato.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Dicembre 2016)

Io il video ho deciso di non guardarlo, non voglio rovinarmi la serata pensando a Ruiu


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (13 Dicembre 2016)

La Scala è il numero uno.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Dicembre 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> E' stato convocato per il cambio del direttivo in caso di Cessione, questa non è avvenuta come da comunicati ufficiali, ragion per cui il CDA non aveva più senso, ma ormai era stato convocato e questo è il risultato...cioè il NULLA e non potevamo pretendere altro.



This,

Tutto il resto, cioè le parole dell'avvocato La Scala, per quanto possano essere condivisibili (anche se mettersi al livello di un pagliaccio come Ruju non mi pare una cosa intelligente...) non c'entrano nulla con l'odg dell'assemblea dei soci.

Credo che il furbo avvocato abbia colto un'altra occasione per farsi pubblicità gratuita, ben sapendo quali erano i suoi diritti.

Piaccia o meno l'esimio avvocato in questa faccenda non conta un bel niente, non decide nulla e giustamente non vedo perché Fininvest dovrebbe avere un qualunque rapporto con lui.

Perfino i più ritardati dovrebbero essersi accorti che questo qua cerca soprattutto visibilità e pubblicità.

Inoltre, ripeto, le cose che l'avvocato va sbandierando ai 4 venti solo da pochi mesi, qua dentro le diciamo e le denunciamo da anni.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Dicembre 2016)

Unico appunto, si sapeva da tempo che all'ODG non si sarebbe parlato di cessione e non perché è venuta meno la cessione. 
All'odg c'era soltanto la rinomina eventuale degli amministratori ovvero Barbarella e Galliani. STOP....


----------



## Nils Liedholm (13 Dicembre 2016)

Premesso che reputo Galliani il male principale del Milan, mi sembra che l'avv. La Scala ci stia usando per avere il suo momento di notorietà. Queste sue iniziative danneggiano l'immagine del Milan. Per altro è anche abbastanza grezzo e cafone. Uno così è meglio che stia dietro le quinte.....


----------



## Igniorante (13 Dicembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> This,
> 
> Tutto il resto, cioè le parole dell'avvocato La Scala, per quanto possano essere condivisibili (anche se mettersi al livello di un pagliaccio come Ruju non mi pare una cosa intelligente...) non c'entrano nulla con l'odg dell'assemblea dei soci.
> 
> ...



Ogni occasione per gettare fango sul nano e sul pelato va sfruttata, fosse anche durante un documentario di Discovery Channel o una partita di NBA


----------



## Igniorante (13 Dicembre 2016)

Nils Liedholm ha scritto:


> Premesso che reputo Galliani il male principale del Milan, mi sembra che l'avv. La Scala ci stia usando per avere il suo momento di notorietà. Queste sue iniziative danneggiano l'immagine del Milan. Per altro è anche abbastanza grezzo e cafone. Uno così è meglio che stia dietro le quinte.....



Col Presidente che abbiamo, che faceva orge in casa sua con ragazzine che potevano essere le nipoti, e con Adriano "mazzetta" Galliani a fargli da spalla, non vedo di cosa debba vergognarsi il buon avvocato, unico che esprime i pensieri di noi poveri tifosi presi per i fondelli da anni


----------



## mandraghe (13 Dicembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ogni occasione per gettare fango sul nano e sul pelato va sfruttata, fosse anche durante un documentario di Discovery Channel o una partita di NBA



Mah puoi anche aver ragione, però sfruttare la passione di milioni di tifosi per avere visibilità nei media mi sembra davvero scorretto.

A me essere usato da quell'individuo mi dà enormemente fastidio, tanto più che non dice nulla di nuovo e le cose che dice lui mi erano note da anni.

Inoltre mi ha dato molto fastidio che l'unica proposta di questo figuro sia stata un'italianissima richiesta di poltrone nel CDA del Milan, altra cosa davvero degradante.


----------



## Nils Liedholm (13 Dicembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mah puoi anche aver ragione, però sfruttare la passione di milioni di tifosi per avere visibilità nei media mi sembra davvero scorretto.
> 
> A me essere usato da quell'individuo mi dà enormemente fastidio, tanto più che non dice nulla di nuovo e le cose che dice lui mi erano note da anni.
> 
> Inoltre mi ha dato molto fastidio che l'unica proposta di questo figuro sia stata un'italianissima richiesta di poltrone nel CDA del Milan, altra cosa davvero degradante.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2016)

In un mondo giusto Galliani verrebbe preso a badilate dietro il coppino e QSVS chiuso.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2016)

Nils Liedholm ha scritto:


> Premesso che reputo Galliani il male principale del Milan, mi sembra che l'avv. La Scala ci stia usando per avere il suo momento di notorietà. Queste sue iniziative danneggiano l'immagine del Milan. Per altro è anche abbastanza grezzo e cafone. Uno così è meglio che stia dietro le quinte.....



Eh, sì, uno dei pochi che remano dalla nostra parte e che sbatte la verità in faccia a Galliani, rappresentante Fininvest.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Dicembre 2016)

La scala è l'eroe che il Milan merita, ma non quello di cui ha bisogno adesso.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2016)

ma nei CDA ne parlano mai delle prestazioni sportive e del mercato visto che a gennaio ci giochiamo la stagione?

perché di fronte a questo il fatto di elencare le identità dei cinesi passa in secondo piano


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (13 Dicembre 2016)

Nils Liedholm ha scritto:


> Premesso che reputo Galliani il male principale del Milan, mi sembra che l'avv. La Scala ci stia usando per avere il suo momento di notorietà. Queste sue iniziative danneggiano l'immagine del Milan. Per altro è anche abbastanza grezzo e cafone. Uno così è meglio che stia dietro le quinte.....


Il dilemma che ci portiamo dietro da sempre...chi denuncia pubblicamente lo fa per ''dovere civile'' oppure per proprio tornaconto?
Nel dubbio in questo caso sto dalla parte dell'Avvocato La Scala che ha dato voce alla maggioranza dei tifosi del Milan i quali pensano che la gestione societaria degli ultimi cinque anni sia stata fallimentare...e la nostra voce l'ha portata fin dentro il CDA del Milan...non si è limitato a fare il suo spettacolino a Telelombardia...come fa qualche suo ''antagonista'' 
Inoltre spero che il suo sia un senso del dovere e non lo sfruttamento di un'opportunità...


----------



## InsideTheFire (13 Dicembre 2016)

Non capisco a chi dovrebbe far pubblicità l'avvocato... a se stesso? Al suo studio legale? All'albo?..ľintervista di TL è stata una palese presa di posizione a tutela di Ruiu&c da parte dell'uomo microfono...francamente in una situazione come questa in cui i cda si fanno per andare a bere il caffè (cit.Ruiu sempre su TL) non mi meraviglio se a qualcuno girino le scatole e faccia richieste non previste all' odg...se poi viene visto come il classico in cerca di notorietà me ne farò una ragione


----------



## Doctore (13 Dicembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mah puoi anche aver ragione, però sfruttare la passione di milioni di tifosi per avere visibilità nei media mi sembra davvero scorretto.
> 
> A me essere usato da quell'individuo mi dà enormemente fastidio, t*anto più che non dice nulla di nuovo e le cose che dice lui mi erano note da anni.*
> 
> Inoltre mi ha dato molto fastidio che l'unica proposta di questo figuro sia stata un'italianissima richiesta di poltrone nel CDA del Milan, altra cosa davvero degradante.


a te erano note,a me erano note...ma dai media nessuno ha mai messo in dubbio l operato del delinquente di galliani...A me non interessa se la scala si fa pubblicità ma è l unico che dice queste cose e ha un minimo di rilevanza.


----------



## sballotello (13 Dicembre 2016)

L'ambiente milanista dovrebbe essere totalmente compatto contro la proprietà...


----------



## Lo Gnu (13 Dicembre 2016)

InsideTheFire ha scritto:


> Non capisco a chi dovrebbe far pubblicità l'avvocato... a se stesso? Al suo studio legale? All'albo?..ľintervista di TL è stata una palese presa di posizione a tutela di Ruiu&c da parte dell'uomo microfono...francamente in una situazione come questa in cui i cda si fanno per andare a bere il caffè (cit.Ruiu sempre su TL) non mi meraviglio se a qualcuno girino le scatole e faccia richieste non previste all' odg...se poi viene visto come il classico in cerca di notorietà me ne farò una ragione



Ma davvero quale pubblicità. E' giustamente incavolato a mille, come tutti noi. Dirà anche cose risapute tra i tifosi, ma un conto è parlarne su un forum, su un blog o sui social, un altro conto e sbatterle direttamente in faccia al pelato e ai giornalisti che sono, non dimentichiamocelo, servi del sistema.

Ma magari ci fossero stati altri La Scala, soprattutto tra il 2007-2017..


----------



## osvaldobusatti (13 Dicembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> ......................
> Perfino i più ritardati dovrebbero essersi accorti che questo qua cerca soprattutto visibilità e pubblicità.
> ...................



Qui pare che di ritardati ce ne siano tanti. Mi ci metto pure io.
Sai com'è: quelli che stanno in manicomio dicono che i matti sono fuori.
Ma sono solo loro a dirlo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Dicembre 2016)

Ma se dicesse quelle cose, non per un particolare amore verso i tifosi, ne per la ricerca di notorietà,
ma semplicemente per il divertimento di rompere le scatole a gente snob come Galliani e company?
lo dico perchè sarebbe la mia motivazione


----------



## Igniorante (13 Dicembre 2016)

Sono anni che tutti i giornali e programmi TV leccano l'ano del dirigente più bravo della galassia e del presidente più vincente della storia dell'universo, non ho mai sentito gente spalargli melma addosso o contestare chi li incensava.
Altro che poltrona nel CdA, io all'avvocato lo farei pure Presidente.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Dicembre 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Qui pare che di ritardati ce ne siano tanti. Mi ci metto pure io.
> Sai com'è: quelli che stanno in manicomio dicono che i matti sono fuori.
> Ma sono solo loro a dirlo.




Beh se dopo anni di prese per il culo berlusconiane e gallianesche non siete capaci di distinguere le persone che vi usano e vi manipolano per i loro interessi io non posso farci niente, meglio non appartenere al gregge belante e passare per ritardato piuttosto che fare da cassa di risonanza a personaggi oscuri che improvvisamente salgono alla ribalta dopo anni di oblio.

D'altronde nella vita è meglio essere ritardato che essere servo di qualcuno.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Dicembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> a te erano note,a me erano note...ma dai media nessuno ha mai messo in dubbio l operato del delinquente di galliani...A me non interessa se la scala si fa pubblicità ma è l unico che dice queste cose e ha un minimo di rilevanza.




Beh se la maggior parte delle persone non ha cervello non è colpa mia, però che l'avvocato passi per eroe per dire 4 banalità in croce mi dà fastidio. D'altronde non bisogna essere degli Einstein per sapere chi siano Berlusconi e Galliani e se qualcuno ha bisogno che glielo dica qualcun altro mi dispiace per il suo basso livello intellettuale.

Se poi qualcuno è così fesso da credere alle fesserie di Suma, Ruju, Peppe et similia ed ha bisogno di un tutor amen, però, ripeto, un tipo che cerca solo pubblicità non dovrebbe meritare elogi sperticati.


----------



## sballotello (13 Dicembre 2016)

A top calcio naturalmente hanno martirizzato ruiu con tanto di telefonata in diretta


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Dicembre 2016)

Addirittura si critica La Scala? Vi meritate altri dieci anni di Galliani, costant e matri


----------



## sballotello (13 Dicembre 2016)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Addirittura si critica La Scala? Vi meritate altri dieci anni di Galliani, costant e matri



.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (13 Dicembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh se la maggior parte delle persone non ha cervello non è colpa mia, però che l'avvocato passi per eroe per dire 4 banalità in croce mi dà fastidio. D'altronde non bisogna essere degli Einstein per sapere chi siano Berlusconi e Galliani e se qualcuno ha bisogno che glielo dica qualcun altro mi dispiace per il suo basso livello intellettuale.
> 
> Se poi qualcuno è così fesso da credere alle fesserie di Suma, Ruju, Peppe et similia ed ha bisogno di un tutor amen, però, ripeto, un tipo che cerca solo pubblicità non dovrebbe meritare elogi sperticati.



Ma che stai a dì? E' l'unico che smaschera pubblicamente le malefatte del duo malefico e tu gli dai contro? Ti ricordo che se lo fai tu su un forum non serve a niente, se lo fa uno che in qualche modo può finire in tv o sui giornali è meglio rispetto ad averne zero. Ma giustamente con una stampa di regime tu dai contro all'unico che non fa parte del sistema, bravo. Ma tu sei Einstein quindi siamo noi che non capiamo nulla...Ciao Albert, salutami la relatività.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Dicembre 2016)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Addirittura si critica La Scala? Vi meritate altri dieci anni di Galliani, costant e matri



Mamma mia, veramente... Dove andremo a finire...


----------

